# Black widow spider's



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys. New to the board. Great to be here. Always looked on the site but never joined (dont know why :shock
I was wondering if you still need a DWA to keep black widows and red backs in the UK?
Iv looked before and it fell under the DWA act, but now im having trouble finding info on it.
Any help would be great guys.
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah you do


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought so. Cheers for that. 
Mind you, even with DWA I still have no idea who sell's them in the UK. Haha
Think I'm going to have to look into getting a DWA lisence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Vampire-guitarist said:


> Thought so. Cheers for that.
> Mind you, even with DWA I still have no idea who sell's them in the UK. Haha
> Think I'm going to have to look into getting a DWA lisence.


 
I think you would need to get them from germany Hamm show for example


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

theres a few around. probally find them at one of the europian shows.


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

There was a German website that sold all sorts of DWA from Scorps to widows and rebacks. But i cant remember the site name :blowup:
Otherwise id post it. I know there is a lot on there people here would like.
He even sold the brown reculse :gasp:
He posted to the UK as well.


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender fÃ¼r Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen... their you go ;-)

BTW traveling to Hamm, enjoy a stressfull hot but interessting day and get black widows for 10€ per spider.
BTW I think its good you have to have a DWA to keep them. In the part of Germany where I live (10 minutes from Hamm) you can go home with a 30 euro rattlesnake without anyone keep tracking of you :2thumb:


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

I know there is people here that keep DWA without the proper paperwork etc.
But i think if you are going to keep them its better to let people know who have the anti-venom :2thumb:
I wouldnt want something like a blackwidow to get loose and start making nests! That the last thing you want. A million baby widows running around your house :gasp:
Cheers for the link. Thats not the site i used to look at tho. They site i saw was a shop with all sorts on. I wish i know what the english translation was for the site tho so i could get back there :bash:


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Scratch that^
Found an old link in and email. The site is: www.schaben-spinnen.de
:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Theres various Europeon sellers who will post to the UK, right or wrong its not for me to comment but they will do it.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

The only problem with obtaining inverts from Germany is that due to them not having a DWA, you will need to do your research into what you want if you order before you get your DWA.

I can theoretically get a wide selection of DWA inverts, but due to me lacking a DWA license, I don't and wont import them.

Most German suppliers will ship to the uk.


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah €15 and I can any number of DWA insects. From death stalker to widows. I just think it's a bad idea.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Vampire-guitarist said:


> Yeah €15 and I can any number of DWA insects. From death stalker to widows. I just think it's a bad idea.


But as the buyer, it's your responsibility to stick within your countries laws etc.

As there is no equivalent in Germany, why should they take notice of our laws and such?


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

The guy i spoke to said it fell to the person buying them, to know their countries laws. He just sends them out. I never planned on buying any myself, without having a DWA. 
I always thought it would be hard to find black widows for sale, but its not.
Mind you from what iv been reading on the net, we might have the them setting up home here in the UK. Because its warmed up, people are starting to find them living here now. Thats how we ended up with the false widows living here.


----------

